# New mower conditioners



## Madsnake (Dec 25, 2009)

What would be the mower conditioner to buy? what I need is somthing wide, 16' or 18', needs to be sickel bar I just cant see a disc mower working here.

I think the only brands we can get here in Austraila are New Holland, Case and MacDon.

Madsnake


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi Madsnake...New Holland and MacDon are good mower conditioners...A friend of mine bought a pull-type MacDon, but it is a discbine, this past year and said it is much better than his NH 1475 Haybine, both are 12 footers...he cuts over 200 acres up to four times a year. What are you cutting that you don't see a disc mower working? He can run faster in both grass and alfalfa. I do not know anyone with a 16 or 18 foot sickle around my area. Also not many self-propelled in my area either.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Madsnake, I run a NH 1475 16' in North Dakota for cutting alfalfa. It is a center pivot machine and has performed very well. It is hard to use a discbine here because of rocks. They just don't hold up. I am looking at a new McDon , Premier and NH. The Premier's are made by McDon. They both come in 16' and 18' models. All 3 of these have the new pto shaft instead of that dreaded heavy hydraulic pumps that hooked to the pto.They are around roughly 30 grand here if my memory serves me correctly and aren't much different than the NH1475. Mike.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> All 3 of these have the new pto shaft instead of that dreaded heavy hydraulic pumps that hooked to the pto.


What is so dreaded about the hydraulic pumps? Is it just the weight or are they prone to failure? I just bought my first center pivot and I am curious about what to watch out for.


----------



## Madsnake (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies

The main crop that we cut and bale is wheat and barley for hay, it's very dry here so we have no pasture or legume hay to cut unless we got work cutting irrigated allfalfa.

The resions I dont think a disc mower will work here is its very dry and dusty most of the time and I think the disc would draw alot of dust into the crop due to the when been cut, our padocks are quit rough from seedind with press wheels so cant go much faster that 12 km/h and we have alote of stums and stones in some padocks.

How dose the condioner system of MacDons hold up? Looks quit tough from the net brousher.

Is the new Case just a red New Holland?

We just got a new Vermeer 604m with some superM updates looks a good tough machine and has worked well so far (400 rolls)
Madsnake


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Ridgerunner, There have not been any problems with the pump itself. It has worked great for me. The problem was the weight and the awkward handling of the heavy pump hooked to the 2 hydraulic lines that had to be hooked to the pto. Getting it on and offf during the season has always beeen a pain for me especially as I get older. Premier, McDon and New Holland have finally listened to their customers and have gone to the pto shaft with the pump mounted behind the shaft. No more heavy lifting. I always try to clean the splines out of the pto coupler with a small wire brush and lubricate it before and after the season and sometimes it's still hard to get off. I am glad they have changed and am going to the new HS series. I don't know much about the Case but would think it is very similar to the HN but more expensive. Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Two things I hated about the hydraulic pump on my 499. If you went to unhook it right after you finished mowing it was hot. Not leave blisters hot, but hot enough to not wanna hang on to it for very long. Maybe I had too much horse on that mower, but the pressure relief would give on the system without barely working the tractor. Checked pressure a few times and it was right at factory specs. Was running it with a slightly tweaked 1855 Oliver diesel.


----------



## Madsnake (Dec 25, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Madsnake, I run a NH 1475 16' in North Dakota for cutting alfalfa. It is a center pivot machine and has performed very well. It is hard to use a discbine here because of rocks. They just don't hold up. I am looking at a new McDon , Premier and NH. The Premier's are made by McDon. They both come in 16' and 18' models. All 3 of these have the new pto shaft instead of that dreaded heavy hydraulic pumps that hooked to the pto.They are around roughly 30 grand here if my memory serves me correctly and aren't much different than the NH1475. Mike.


What is there to look for on a s/hand Newholland 1475? What waers and what brakes? Is there much change in this model appart form paint? Do they hold there resael well in the USA? Cant find one for under half of new price there all in the $30k to $45K A$ bracket and the new model are around $60K roughtly.

I see what ya mean with the pump and how it would be a battel if ya making a heap of cuts through the year at diffrent times.

Thank you Madsnake


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Madsnake, You should look for condition of rollers, all bearings, chains, pump, cracks in welds, excessive wear at pivot point, etc. All the normal things you would look at with any piece of equipment. Good used NH1475 sell in the US for between $13,0000.00 and $20,000.00. A new machine ( the HS Series 16 ft. is a little over $29,000.00). I guess it just cost a lot more to get it down there! Mike


----------



## Madsnake (Dec 25, 2009)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Hi Madsnake, You should look for condition of rollers, all bearings, chains, pump, cracks in welds, excessive wear at pivot point, etc. All the normal things you would look at with any piece of equipment. Good used NH1475 sell in the US for between $13,0000.00 and $20,000.00. A new machine ( the HS Series 16 ft. is a little over $29,000.00). I guess it just cost a lot more to get it down there! Mike


Its the cost aya, shouldnt be that much diffrence with $A so high! It shows that the used price is about the same % as the new price in both countrys.

Thank you ndva hayman

Madsnake


----------

